# Wont start, checked fuel & spark



## marocket (Jun 4, 2006)

My 95 altima was acting a little strange yesterday...just like everyone knows how thier car should and shouldnt feel, and yesterday it felt like it wasnt accelerating just quite right. Same thing happened about 3 hours later but this time the tach fluttered and the car died all together. Ive been unable to start it since then. The car starter seems to be working just fine...it cranks strong, and all electronics (stereo, headlights, a/c, ect.) seem to be working as usual, the engine just never turns over.
So far ive taken off the distributer and the rotor turns, so its not that. I then checked spark by pulling the wire out of the distributer (it was delivering spark). Finally i took the fuel line off the engine to check if the fuel pump was delivering fuel and or the fuel filter was clogged or something, but gas flowed clean and strong when i turned ignition. 
On another note I noticed something leaking out of the car after it was parked in my garage and earlier on the street. I assume this was just water from the A/C but im not sure. It was on the front passenger side of the car (so if youre facing the engine the left side).
What else should i do to figure out what the hell happened?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

my guess is that you might have an oil leak in the distributor. Pop the cap off and this time pop the rotor off and check everywhere you can for the presence of oil. There is a chance that oil might've covered a sensor inside the distributor that would cause some issues and might possibly cause a "no start" situation.


Darkide


----------



## marocket (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you for your response.
I checked the distributer oil problem and the interior is dry. How do I take the rotor off? Also how do i get the spark plug or spark plug wires out?


----------



## marocket (Jun 4, 2006)

I figured out how to get off the rotor. No oil but there is a black band on the metal part. Pics below. Please help i have to drive this car to work on monday.


----------



## marocket (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok. I determined that the distributer is not delivering a spark. It gets a spark but it isnt sending one to any of the four plugs. Replace cap and rotor?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Definately change that rotor, that black crap is carbon scoring and could easily stop the spark from going from the rotor to the spark plug wires. Normally you get some more drivability issues before it just gives up but cars are funny. Next I would check the spark plug wires and probably replace them as it seems that the car could use a good tune up. The wires should just pull out of the intake manifold. They are kinda long so you want to pull straight up. If you are worried about ripping or damaging them (or they are having issues coming out) just twist wire a bit and it should help break it loose. Good luck and keep us posted

Darktide


PS How did you do that to the pictures (make the background BW and color the part that you were intending on pointing out). Its extremely helpful.


----------



## marocket (Jun 4, 2006)

Darktide said:


> PS How did you do that to the pictures (make the background BW and color the part that you were intending on pointing out). Its extremely helpful.


Yea i figured it would be since it would be hard to tell what im talking about. All i did was select the area I wanted to stand out in photoshop, Go Select > Feather, Invert Selection, and then Image > Adjustments > Desaturate. If that dosnt make sense ill try and explain in a different way. 

But back to the car>>>>Im goin to call Autozone today to see if they have the rotor so yea ill keep u updated.

And with 220,000 miles...should i pay for the tune up and/or anything else if it breaks?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

that all depends on your experience with your specific vehcile. I own a nissan because I've seen countless people with over 300k on them. And I particularly look forward to trying to do it myself (unless I break down and buy a camaro). A tune up won't cost you a whole heck of a lot and its common maintenence for a vehicle. So if it was me I'd take the hit and keep counting on the car. If it starts nickle and diming you for parts left and right... well... then I'd have to think about it. But Nissan's are known for their long life as long as you treat them nicely.

Darktide


PS I'll give that a shot. I have Photoshop CS but I haven't played around with it yet. I guess I should get off my butt and try it but that'll mean I have to stop working on my TA heh.


----------



## marocket (Jun 4, 2006)

The Beast Lives! 

Go autozone lol. And thanks so much darktide 4 all the help. 

1 last question tho....
What is the idle supposed to be for the altima? I have a feeling this rotor has been bogging the car down...b/c my idle b4 was normally like 400 rpm. Now its 700-1000. Is this normal?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

a cold car will idle closer to 1k RPM and a warmed up car will run around 700-800. So yes that's completely normal. I think that you might've been actually having some issues when you saw 400rpms because that is really low. I'm glad that I was able to help... and thanks for the tips with Photoshop, i've never really done anything with it so far so this has prompted me to have some fun with it.... after i'm done with my trans am... 

Darktide


----------

